# DNP w/ Tren



## noob081 (Jan 26, 2017)

I know many will say avoid at all cost, but I am going to. Can I use it for a week during one of the weeks of my tren cycle without losing gains from the Tren or slowing down the gains for that week?


----------



## custom creation (Jan 26, 2017)

Your not going to get much out of that week, so I would go with your first comment and stay away from it.


Bear


----------



## srd1 (Jan 26, 2017)

custom creation said:


> Your not going to get much out of that week, so I would go with your first comment and stay away from it.
> 
> 
> Bear



Agree


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 26, 2017)

noob081 said:


> I know many will say avoid at all cost, but I am going to. Can I use it for a week during one of the weeks of my tren cycle without losing gains from the Tren or slowing down the gains for that week?



I have to agree with the others,,,you wont see much out of a 1 week run.


----------



## noob081 (Jan 27, 2017)

So wait until post cycle for my DNP run? Ill do like 2 weeks or so.


----------



## noob081 (Jan 27, 2017)

No, Im wondering if the DNP will effect my Tren Gains


----------



## Sully (Jan 27, 2017)

No, it won't impede your gains from Tren. But, using it for a week or 2 also won't burn enough fat to make any real difference in your physique, either. You're just going to feel like death for 2 weeks for no good reason.


----------



## custom creation (Jan 27, 2017)

I agree with Sully! There are no gains to outweigh the sides

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## noob081 (Jan 27, 2017)

How long should i use it? I have some STUBBORN belly fat that just wont go.. Ive tried hard and long. Strict keto for loong time. STRICT!


----------



## Sully (Jan 28, 2017)

I should have asked earlier. What's your body fat percentage right now?


----------



## GotTren? (Jan 28, 2017)

noob081 said:


> How long should i use it? I have some STUBBORN belly fat that just wont go.. Ive tried hard and long. Strict keto for loong time. STRICT!





Cardio my brother, if already running, try punching or speed bag with plyometrics


If you knew better, you'd do better! Knowledge is power!


----------



## noob081 (Jan 28, 2017)

i am 14% give or take a percent


----------



## Sully (Jan 29, 2017)

That's what I was figuring. A week or 2 on DNP won't make any difference unless you are already very lean, 8-9% or less. You could run DNP at a low dose for a longer period of time, but I'm generally not a fan of mixing DNP and Tren, due to the side effects. I've done it myself, and it was complete and total misery. Never again. 

You don't need DNP to get where you want to be. You just need to tweak your diet and training. There are other fat burners you could try, but if you've been stuck at a certain weight/bodyfat for an extended period of time, those are just going to be temporary fixes. Diet and training should always be the first changes you make.


----------



## problem (Jan 29, 2017)

2 weeks on DNP will make a difference. I did it and saw a difference. I was on Tren E at the time. 250 DNP a day then bumped it up to 500. I did not feel like death, just sweating at night and that's when I took it; before bed; I wake up drenched.. 

There's no such thing as "belly fat" that won't go away. Sorry bro but you don't seem to know wtf you doing If you can't lose your belly


----------



## noob081 (Jan 30, 2017)

Its not called stubborn belly fat for no reason im sure. What should i be doing then?


----------



## noob081 (Jan 30, 2017)

Sully, how should i go about tweeking it. I am only thinking about the DNP b/c i feel like i have no other way.


----------



## GotTren? (Jan 30, 2017)

noob081 said:


> Its not called stubborn belly fat for no reason im sure. What should i be doing then?





Try carb cycling with your diet, for training do HIIT  movements with cardio in between sets. For your gear, throw some anavar in the loop. I'm running var now and I'm almost at 7% bf. That's my goal before I pct


If you knew better, you'd do better! Knowledge is power!


----------



## custom creation (Jan 30, 2017)

Got tren, what was your bodyfat before the var? Noob081, a simple thermo blend with clen, t3 and yohimbe would be something to try


Bear


----------



## GotTren? (Jan 30, 2017)

custom creation said:


> Got tren, what was your bodyfat before the var? Noob081, a simple thermo blend with clen, t3 and yohimbe would be something to try
> 
> 
> Bear





When I started this cycle 12 weeks ago I was at 14.3%. My goal is two hit 7%. Lowest I've ever been. I'm sitting at 7.3%. I have roughly a week left. Tough dieting butwanted to set a goal and obtain


If you knew better, you'd do better! Knowledge is power!


----------



## custom creation (Jan 30, 2017)

Would you mind sharing your diet and cycle with us? That's pretty impressive. I'm getting ready to start cutting myself

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## noob081 (Feb 1, 2017)

Cut out the DNP for now. Bumped up the Tren to 500-600 mg a week. Working out everyday hard.  Will Cut post cycle i guess. This is all new to me.


----------



## Sully (Feb 2, 2017)

noob081 said:


> Cut out the DNP for now. Bumped up the Tren to 500-600 mg a week. Working out everyday hard.  Will Cut post cycle i guess. This is all new to me.



Sent u a PM.


----------

